# 1890's Monarch, Chicago, USA ...... ID help



## locomotion (Jul 18, 2021)

1890's Monarch, Chicago, USA ...... ID help
I have had this bike for a long time, but I was never able to pinpoint an exact year or model from the research I was doing
I am sure some of the more talented researchers on here could probably help
bike is ornately pinstriped (boxed and filigree), you can see most remnants of it ....... could anything bring it back out?
nice Garford saddle ...... can anyone find a model name for it?

I am scared to try anything to preserve the paint and stripping on this bike, as it is still in pretty good original condition, yet so fragile
everything spins freely, nothing seem to be stuck in rust, everything seems original
might try to straighten the wheels a little and replace the missing spoke and slap some "tires" on it to make it a little more complete

great lion badge
serial under BB is : 94704
pretty tall 24" frame
bicycle is extremely light for the size of the bike and the diameter of the tubes


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 19, 2021)

Max - this is from the 1896 catalogue but I think your bike is 1897 which I don't think I have in my archives.

Something to go from anyway and hope this helps.

- If it's an 1898 then my guess is the handlebars were changed out on this during its life. Your bike could be 1898 but I doubt it.


----------



## locomotion (Jul 19, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> Max - this is from the 1896 catalogue but I think your bike is 1897 which I don't think I have in my archives.
> 
> Something to go from anyway and hope this helps.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much Bill for the reply.
Looks pretty spot on. One of the difference that I notice is the way the cranks attach to the center crank shaft.
What makes you think '97 instead of '96?
Max


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 19, 2021)

Looks earlier to me , especially with those scorcher handle bars


----------



## locomotion (Jul 19, 2021)

before Bill posted the catalogue picture, I also taught that it was earlier than 1896, but the catalogue picture is so close to my actual bike
but I really have no clue ..... this is why I appreciate all input on this one
i am also really perplexed by the high serial number on my bike
thanks


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 19, 2021)

I agree with Bill that it is 1897 based on following serial number references:

Two Monarchs with SN 86515 and SN 86828 were stolen April 19, 1897 and were identified as "new".
A Monarch with SN 103711 was stolen August 27, 1897 and was identified as a "1897" model.

Your Monarch with SN 94704 falls between these so I am going to say it is 1897.


Two Monarch diamond frames were offered in 1897:

No. 46 was a new model:




Improved No. 40 was a tuned up version of their 1896 No. 40:


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 19, 2021)

*Here's an 1895 to compare if one thinks it might be earlier.*


----------



## locomotion (Jul 20, 2021)

thank you @corbettclassics and @Blue Streak for pinpointing the year
really does look, from the catalogue and high serial number, to be a 1897 Monarch model 40 or 46
anyone have a '97 catalogue so that we can see the description of each model?

here is a short article about Monarch : https://chicagology.com/cycling/monarch/
difficulty I have on doing research on this brand is that a lot of information comes out on the unrelated "Monark"

another article : https://onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk/1898-monarch/ ...... his bike looks more like a 1895 version with wrong bars, and wrong wheels

would be cool to find me a set of Monarch plating cards ..... anyone have a set that they would be willing to sell?

here is the front page of the 1897 Monarch catalogue


----------



## locomotion (Jul 20, 2021)

Blue Streak said:


> I agree with Bill that it is 1897 based on following serial number references:
> 
> Two Monarchs with SN 86515 and SN 86828 were stolen April 19, 1897 and were identified as "new".
> A Monarch with SN 103711 was stolen August 27, 1897 and was identified as a "1897" model.
> ...




assuming that Monarch stated with serial number 1, and in 1897 serial numbers were at 103711 +, 
it's surprising that there are not more Monarch bicycles out there!


----------



## locomotion (Jul 20, 2021)

from this 1899 sales receipt found online, the bike sold had serial number 212484
impressive # of bikes manufactured .... yet so few around


----------



## locomotion (Aug 8, 2021)

Can anyone share pictures of the pages of the 1897 Monarch catalogue?
Can we find this catalogue anywhere online?


----------



## Barfbucket (May 31, 2022)

Mine has a 229798 bottom bracket number. Different fork and frame than the images on line. No lugs, fillet brazed, two piece crank, block chain, collet seat post binder. I think it’s a newer model? The stamping on the bottom bracket spindle is 62-0-8. June 2, 1898? It’s a basket case now but I have a screen shot. Some photos of the frame.


----------

